# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering Wish to switch over to IT

## checkitcheck111

Hii everybody

I finished B.E mech and for the past 3 years I am working in production line

Now I am interested in switching over my career to IT.

Is it possible.

If it is possible whether i want to do any software course or I heard that there is some IT company who is hiring mech students for testing and all,If it is true kindly give me the details

For testing whether i need to do any course since I am not having exp in testing

Kindly help me I was totally confused
 :Confused:

----------


## sarathi trichy

ya i am be cse students my neibhour joined in tcs company

----------


## debasisdas

Its always better to stick to your core line as you are already into that. Once you decide to switch , you need to start from scratch. Only joining any course is not sufficent for that. You need to master teh trade to get job in some good companies.

----------


## vivekbabu

ya thats fine , but i just want to know why u want to change ur field after having three year experience in core company?

----------


## vrsaikumar

u can fulfill ur urge by joining design company ... learn any design software and join design company... there are a plenty of companies...

----------

